# Dewalt DW735 and DW7350 planer stand



## Cato

I have the same set up and like all those features as well.

The adjustable tables to me are necessary to prevent snipe, and if you shop around you can find a deal on them. Got mine from Grizzly.


----------



## Mike001

I have the same with the tables and a Wixey digital thickness readout, very good reviews and easy blade chages. Even with the tables I get pretty deep snipe on the last 4-5 inches of a board when the material comes out from under the leading (input side) roller. Can you adjust the tables to help? I've seen tricks to alleviate it by putting extentions on the board on each side, but always seem to forget until I've ruined 4-5 inches of a very nice piece of wood.


----------



## Cato

Mike- sent you a pm so as not to hijack the review.


----------



## ClayandNancy

Bought mine a couple years ago on "what a deal" and finally got to use it last weak. I'm amazed how smooth wood comes out of the planer. Did have some snipe but if you raise the board up a little as it comes out, no snipe. Cato I think I'll check out the out feed tables. Pintodeluxe, Thanks for the review


----------



## MichaelJ

I've used my relatively new 735 a few times now and don't have the tables. The first time I had snipe, but after taking the advice from someone on LJ's about holding up the boards as it comes out of the planer, I haven't had any snipe since. Worked like a charm. Great planer!


----------



## MarkNE

I have owned this for about 18 months and have the table extensions and if you set them up well you can eliminate most of the snipe. Holding the board on the out feed end also helps. I have turned the blades once and usually remove material in 1/16" segments from alternating sides of the board unless I am book matching panels. Maple and White Oak I usually go 1/32" at a time. Great machine but I started out with the bag collection system before I installed a central dust collector and that was a mess because the machine does such a good job blowing out the chips and dust. Have bag system for sale if anyone needs one.

My original purchase was based on this review

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/307

Mark Nebraska


----------



## helluvawreck

I look at this machine every time that I go into Lowes and am becoming more and more interested in it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## TheOldTimer

Low's has this machine for $549.00 and I am going to pick one up this weekend. I do not think you will find this machine any cheaper unless you buy used or rebuilt. I will order the infeed and outfeed tables also.


----------



## Danestar

I agree I used mine for first time a couple weeks ago on some rough 4 yr old air dried Walnut and planed like butter. This machine is solid. There is a link and will have to dig for it but it shows how to convert the blades to the rotary style blades and not the long blades. So when you nick the blade you dont have to replace all of them just the tooth.


----------

